# The Power of indwelling corruption.



## Dennis1963 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is there a power of indwelling corruption in the life of a Christian, or some Christians ? Some Christians believe they are sanctified and they can no longer sin, or to sin, is ineffective. I disagree.

I believe there is,
It is evident from scripture: "The Complaints of the saints"
Isaiah 63:17 Why, O LORD, do You cause us to stray from Your ways
And harden our heart from fearing You?
Return for the sake of Your servants, the tribes of Your heritage.

Romans 7:23-24 but I see a different law in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin which is in my members.
Wretched man that I am! Who will set me free from the body of this death?

Believers confess the power of indwelling corruption.
Psalm 65:3 Iniquities prevail against me; As for our transgressions, You forgive them.

Instances where saint pray to be kept from this
Psalm 19:13 Also keep back Your servant from presumptuous sins;
Let them not rule over me;
Then I will be blameless,
And I shall be acquitted of great transgression.

Related warnings
Ephesians 4:30 Do not grieve the Holy Spirit of God, by whom you were sealed for the day of redemption.

Hebrews 3:13 But encourage one another day after day, as long as it is still called "Today," so that none of you will be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin.

Since regeneration is imperfect, the old man always remains present in the regenerate person. The old man retains his nature, ignorance, will, affections, and delight in sin, all this under the presence of being honest, prudent and delightful. In reality, however, the old man abhors that which is good, considering it to be aggravating, disadvantageous, distasteful, and impossible. It is thus that the warfare between flesh and the spirit is engendered.
Galatians 5:17 For the flesh sets its desire against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh; for these are in opposition to one another, so that you may not do the things that you please.


Personally, I believe anyone who thinks otherwise, is fooling themselves.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 5, 2009)

A good book on this subject is The Mortification of Sin in Believers by John Owen.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> A good book on this subject is The Mortification of Sin in Believers by John Owen.


Owen? Great stuff! Thanks.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> A good book on this subject is The Mortification of Sin in Believers by John Owen.



Dear Blue Tick,

I believe Al Martin said that Owen had some thoughts on why God does not completely perfect the saint at the point of regeneration. Do you know in which of his books that might be?

Yours, 
Richard


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 6, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > A good book on this subject is The Mortification of Sin in Believers by John Owen.
> ...



Richard, try _The Mortification of Sin in Believers_.


----------

